# Tool Brands



## electric ninja (Feb 29, 2012)

I have been a loyal Klein user for about 6 years now. I have recently been thinking about giving Channel Lock a try. I like there design and I really like the fact that they are made in the U.S.A. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electric ninja said:


> I have been a loyal Klein user for about 6 years now. I have recently been thinking about giving Channel Lock a try. I like there design and I really like the fact that they are made in the U.S.A. Any insight would be appreciated.


I have a mix of both , And no complaints .:thumbup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of channellock their machining has gone way down hill, the fit and finish isn't what it used to be. Plus they use knife to anvil cutting blades which annoy me, but that's just my opinion...for pliers, after trying pretty much every major brand I have gone back to Klein.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

I like the actual "chanel locks" but thats about it the rest of the tools kinda cheap i stick with nothin but klein tools


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

For linesman and diagonal, I still like Klein. For actual tongue and groove, all I have is Channellock. I also like their 909 crimper.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Instill prefer my knipex over Klein. Go German for tools IMO right now


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I've tried holding the Knipex and they don't "Feel" right to me.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

electric ninja said:


> I have been a loyal Klein user for about 6 years now. I have recently been thinking about giving Channel Lock a try. I like there design and I really like the fact that they are made in the U.S.A. Any insight would be appreciated.


Klein are made in the USA also...Channel lock is no where close in the quality of Klein.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I will never own Klein handtools again. Knippex has spoiled me, while Klein has been a disappointment. 

It's great to want to support US manufactured products (if they really are manufactured here), but if a tool consistently breaks and you can't work, you should be willing to let them know that their tools suck by not purchasing them. When I talk about breaks, I am referring to their diagonal cutter and screwdriver tips breaking.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

electric ninja said:


> I have been a loyal Klein user for about 6 years now. I have recently been thinking about giving Channel Lock a try. I like there design and I really like the fact that they are made in the U.S.A. Any insight would be appreciated.



The only think Klein still makes that isn't totally crap is their linesmens. I'll never buy another screwdriver or allen set from them again. :no:


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Bulldog1 said:


> The only think Klein still makes that isn't totally crap is their linesmens. I'll never buy another screwdriver or allen set from them again. :no:


Yea i have the Klein driver set. Had it about 6 months before the markings on the handles wore off  Really pissed me off. I now pick the wrong driver out of my belt 10 times a day. Im going to engrave an (+) or (-) on them but i shouldent have to for that price ya know. I like the grips. The blades have held up well even through a little abuse. I put a Channel lock set together from old tool bags and I really like the pliar type tools. I have never used their drivers, if they even make any. The needle nose i seen in the Depot were 27 bucks though. Thought they would be a little cheaper. But they do carry that Made in the land of the free tag on them so i dont mind shelling out a couple extra bucks. Good tools IMO :thumbsup:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Electrical Student said:


> Yea i have the Klein driver set. Had it about 6 months before the markings on the handles wore off  Really pissed me off. I now pick the wrong driver out of my belt 10 times a day. Im going to engrave an (+) or (-) on them but i shouldent have to for that price ya know. I like the grips. The blades have held up well even through a little abuse. I put a Channel lock set together from old tool bags and I really like the pliar type tools. I have never used their drivers, if they even make any. The needle nose i seen in the Depot were 27 bucks though. Thought they would be a little cheaper. But they do carry that Made in the land of the free tag on them so i dont mind shelling out a couple extra bucks. Good tools IMO :thumbsup:



I broke the last 2 1/4" screwdrivers in half. I was prying silicon out of a crack....:blink:
Warped the frame on he allen set. I have an old set from them just like them. You can't put enough torque on them to warp them. :no:
There new tools are junk.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> I broke the last 2 1/4" screwdrivers in half. I was prying silicon out of a crack....:blink:
> Warped the frame on he allen set. I have an old set from them just like them. You can't put enough torque on them to warp them. :no:
> There new tools are junk.


You have lay off the steroids:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I use Channel-lock brand channel locks; Thomas and Betts for the crimping tool, Goodwrench for sockets and wrenches.. I have a mix of Greenlee, Ideal, Klein, Lenox for most everything else.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Bulldog1 said:


> There new tools are junk.


Oh no!!! I just order 2 new Klein scratch awls from Amazon last night.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Bulldog1 said:


> The only think Klein still makes that isn't totally crap is their linesmens. I'll never buy another screwdriver or allen set from them again. :no:


Klein is just a plier maker. All their other tools are rebadged other brands. Their screwdrivers are identical to the better Vaco's. Their Vise-grip is the same as the genuine Vise-grip. 
Snap-on does the same thing too. They only make wrenches, sockets and ratchets. All the other items they sell are jobbed out. The Blue-point line is not made by them.


----------



## adamv7010 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a wide assortment of klien., greenlee, knipex, channellock and probably a couple more brands in forgetting, in my toolbag. I've grown very dissatisfied with klien strippers. I have had decent luck with their screwdrivers however the ones I'm currently using are the older klien drivers and were purchased off of this forum from another member. 

As far as multi screwdrivers go, ill stick with Lennox. Its a heavier tool and feels better in my hand.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Ideal tools, S-K tools, Snap-on, Blue Point


----------



## Electro-Welder (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone try the Dewalt screwdrivers from HD? They kinda look like Klein. I know they make great power tools, has anyone tried their hand tools?


----------

